# A bit of market research - your views welcome!



## KingBill (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm new to this forum and joined to find out more about coffee and how you run your cafe or coffee shop. I'm a marketing person, you see, and I'd like to hear your views about the flavours and syrups that you offer your customers.

I'd be really grateful if you could jot down any points you'd like to make. But specifically I'd like to know:

1. For every 100 cups, how many will be sold with a syrup shot?

2. What do you charge per shot?

3. What profit margin do you get?

4. What profit margin do you want?

5. Which flavours are most popular?

6. Is there anything you'd like to change about the syrups you currently sell? And what brand are they?

And finally - (and thanks for reading this far) - if our research is positive we'll be test marketing a quality new product. Would you like to be involved/ find out more?

Many thanks

Will


----------

